# Vidoeaufnahme



## BattleKa (22. Oktober 2006)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
habt ihr vielleicht ein freeware Programmzum Filme aufnehmen in WoW , außer Fraps und Gamecam?
mfg


----------



## Oonâgh (23. Oktober 2006)

waaarum nit fraps??


----------



## Rascal (23. Oktober 2006)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> waaarum nit fraps??


- Unregistrierte Version macht nur 30-Sek-Movies
- Unregistrierte Version macht ein hässliches Wasserzeichen ins Movie
- Registrieren kostet
- Registriert + Gratis = Illegal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Selbst die Registrierte Version schlucht max. 1024x768-er Auflösung...


----------



## BattleKa (24. Oktober 2006)

genau und GameCam ist auf deutsch gesagt "scheiße"


----------



## Ullrik (24. Oktober 2006)

Ich such da auch schon länger was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fraps eignet sich nicht wirklich für einen Bosskampf...


----------



## jiron (24. Oktober 2006)

Wird doch hier jemanden geben, der auch mal längere Vids aufzeichnet? Muss bei Gelegenheit mal ingame fragen.
Aber irgendwer hier muss doch Bosskämpfe aufnehmen - machen ja eigentlich relativ viele Gilden.


----------



## Rascal (25. Oktober 2006)

Naja andere Lösung ist, 2. Videoausgangssignal an anderen Rechner weiterleiten und dort irgendwie direkt aufnehmen (Fragt mal die Computec-Fritzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## B3N (25. Oktober 2006)

Wir arbeiten mit der GameCam Pro Version und sind damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BattleKa (25. Oktober 2006)

B3N schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten mit der GameCam Pro Version und sind damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 freeware?


----------



## Ullrik (25. Oktober 2006)

das 'Pro' könnte auch für 'nicht Freeware' stehen - bin mir aber nicht sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schattenheld (5. November 2006)

Ich würd auch Sagen GameCam hab damit nur gute erfahrung... und beim Xfire wettbewerb mitgemacht... zwar nix gewonnen war aber unter den ersten 200...


----------



## C H O P S U E Y (12. November 2006)

Camtasia Studio.


----------



## crazybeelze (12. November 2006)

ich würde camtasia enpfhelen ist zwar icht freeware gibt nur ne 30 tag trial aber dafür is essuper nur zu emphelen kann man in alle gängiegen codecs ausgeben lass und auch direkt bearbeiten.

Habe davon die Pro version und es ist wirklich super


----------



## °°Maggi°° (27. April 2008)

crazybeelze schrieb:


> ich würde camtasia enpfhelen ist zwar icht freeware gibt nur ne 30 tag trial aber dafür is essuper nur zu emphelen kann man in alle gängiegen codecs ausgeben lass und auch direkt bearbeiten.
> 
> Habe davon die Pro version und es ist wirklich super




 ???? Ich habe das auch versucht aber irgendwie ruckelt das bei mir immer kann du mir bitte sag wie du die eintstellung hhast pls  ( 3GB Arbeitspeicher )


----------



## x3n0n (27. April 2008)

Dazu gabs schon Threads bitte SuFu nutzen.
-Taksi
-Asus GamerOSD für Asus nutzer
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...48&hl=taksi
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...44&hl=taksi


----------



## osinator (24. Oktober 2009)

also von video qualität her kann ich wegame empfehlen,
aber ich weiß net so wirklich womit ich das video jetz bearbeitn soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
windows movie maker kackt sofort ab wenn ich das video reinziehe.
und ich find echt kein bearbeitunsprog womit ich das jetz bearbeiten kann
hoffe auf hilfe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (24. Oktober 2009)

Die Nutzung offener Themen ist durchaus erwünscht. Ich lasse diese Antwort zu.

/wink maladin


----------



## FrostwolfZocker123 (25. Oktober 2009)

Also ich kann nur Divx Player empfehlen, der wurde auch beim Dreh von Allimania (falls ihr desch kennt) genutzt.

Weil:


   -hohe FPS- zahlen
   -niedrige Latenz, trotz aufnahme
   -mit allen Betribssystemen kompatibel

Aber, soweit mich nicht alles täuscht, ist das nich Freeware, doch sein wir mal ehrlich: Wenn wir Qualität haben wollen, 
sollten wir nicht so geizen ... 

Und wenn es nicht Freeware ist, muss man auch nur einmal zahlen und damit hat sich's.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (25. Oktober 2009)

Divx Player? ist ein naaaaaaaaa, der Name sagt es schon "PLAYER"


----------

